
Show HN: Node/React/Redux blog that I've made. Dockerized, Isomorphic, has Auth - rayalez
https://github.com/raymestalez/vertex?source=hn
======
jbreckmckye
Do you really need to load a ~60kb React/Redux runtime just to display a
content site?

I get that you're doing server-side rendering to mitigate the performance
costs. I just don't get why any of these technologies were necessary to begin
with. I mean, 120 dependencies just to display a blog!

I am reminded of the old joke about Java developers:

> lately the language has been sort of growing some of the features it
> previously rejected, although they pretty are much bolted on. Many people
> have even forgotten that there is a whole world full of people who don't get
> around in powered wheelchairs and don't need machines to help them chew, and
> argue passionately about how much they love their Chewing Completion and
> Integrated Mobility Environments and how easy it is to sort of slowly
> shamble up stairs on these prosthetic legs (which sounds impressive after
> you've spent five years in a wheelchair), endlessly haranguing those who
> choose to run on their own two feet about what they are missing by not
> getting their legs chopped off.

Investing in an abstraction as heavy as React-Redux and then spending hours
configuring server-side rendering, webpack dev middleware, code splitting and
who knows what all to emulate the behaviour of vanilla web technologies​ -
you're basically swapping healthy feet for sophisticated prostheses.

Why not just template HTML out of an SQL query?

~~~
brudgers
The technical critique is not unreasonable. The tone of the comment is not
consistent with the published guidelines for "Show HN."

Authors and makers take a risk publishing their work. The 'Show HN' guidelines
make the outcome of the risk constructive.

~~~
jbreckmckye
You're right. It wasn't a helpful tone. I wouldn't heckle a stage performer
and so I shouldn't attack the author.

